# Fried Docksider



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bought a Reading road Lionel docksider from eBay.
Externally it looked in very good condition.
Tried to run it and it barely moved, snapped and popped and smoke came out of the bottom of the loco.

Sidebar: Contacted seller immediately, no joy there.

Took body off loco and found the motor and two of the three circuit boards obviously burned up. Bought new parts from Lionel and fixed it. Runs OK now.

Question is how all that damage happen might happen?

I have a bunch of Lionel docksiders and have very few electrical problems.
One, however (Copper Range loco) steadfastly refuses to go through a switch without stopping while it runs great on an oval without any switches.

Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to modern railroading.
What was that old Star Trek episode with Kirk...Pain and Joy . Today's boards in trains do both. At least you can replace them. If you can't repair them what about the future. Perhaps you should get more at least the specialized ones. In the future there will be another upgrade. Another pain to deal with.

It can hurt the pocketbook and that is why I suggest using only the modern tranformer. The old whistle controllers are 60 year old technology.


As for the stubborn switcher both center contacts need to work to get through. One may need a tweak.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So they fit three boards into the Dockside Switcher?
I would like to see that. Here I posted a picture of an electronic e unit. I have seen a few decoders. Last year we did see a sound board destroyed by a member. We don't have to always discuss broken parts.


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Go Here, See #6,#17 & #19*



T-Man said:


> So they fit three boards into the Dockside Switcher?
> I would like to see that. Here I posted a picture of an electronic e unit. I have seen a few decoders. Last year we did see a sound board destroyed by a member. We don't have to always discuss broken parts.


http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...C-97BBED917F363A89&DOACTION=productPartFilter

Thanks


----------

